# Bob Sykes



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Is it me or is the bite down from last year? Last year by this time I already caught a bunch of red and black drum and sheepshead but this year I've hardly caught any? Also the variety of fish has changed, this year all I'm catching at Bob Sykes is small grouper?


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

hey ted it's mack ...i was thinking about going this afternoon right before this front, think i'll do any good. gonna try for some i dont care as long as it smells fishy!


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Lousy this year.So sez everyone i have met at the bob sykes bridge.Hopefuly things will improve after this week.Good luck all you forum fishermen.


----------

